# Diesel Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cigar Review - not worth a second stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had a lot of cheaper sticks that are a much better quality.Kept going out.

Read the full review here: Diesel Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cigar Review - not worth a second stick


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> I've had a lot of cheaper sticks that are a much better quality.Kept going out.
> 
> Read the full review here: Diesel Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cigar Review - not worth a second stick


*Blasphemy!! *That's all I'm gonna say!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

piperdown said:


> *Blasphemy!! *That's all I'm gonna say!


+1 I enjoyed mine for the $. Maybe it was wet? or maybe it's just not your stick


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I disagree as well... I have had quite a few of these and have enjoyed every one... As I always say though, that's why there are 10s of thousands cigars out there!


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

piperdown said:


> *Blasphemy!! *That's all I'm gonna say!


+2 

I`ve never had a bad Diesel Unholy Cocktail, and it has always been my "go to " cigar for an inexpensive-yet-very-nice smoke.

My proverbial two cents!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Carpe Diem said:


> +2
> 
> I`ve never had a bad Diesel Unholy Cocktail, and it has always been my "go to " cigar for an inexpensive-yet-very-nice smoke.
> 
> My proverbial two cents!


I'd say your two cents on this is worth "*One billion dollars!"!*
Sadly I'd also say aftet this review that Jon is entering the early stages of Alzheimer's.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

+3, I really enjoy the diesel uc. Sorry u had a dud!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jon isn't the one smoking these. They are from the cigar review section. He simply uploads the reviews for us.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I did not know this!! Thanks V!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Jon isn't the one smoking these. They are from the cigar review section. He simply uploads the reviews for us.


I did know this and it's still *Blasphemy!*


----------

